# 33gallon long (with 55g sump!)



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

oh nice  

lookin forward to seein updates of the progress!


----------



## manik (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice find on a 33long. Seems like a great size... too bad its not rimless, now that would be cool! Check this for some inspiration on a long setup

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRxbErSngJE&feature=plcp


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks good so far 

Green machine have some very good looking step by step vids on a few of there display tanks

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice start. I like the long footprint


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

$100 for that tank? I picked mine up at the LFS for $35. Either I got a great deal or you didn't.  Its a great footprint to work with. Unfortunately mine is in storage for the time being. Enjoy it!


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

$35 for a 33g long? Wish i could find one for that price....The tank price is about the same as buying one online before shipping. Manik, that video was pretty awesome.


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

Update for the Day. Stayed up till 130am last night assembling the stand. Found out that the plans i followed had the wrong size for 31" support beams, should have been closer to 30.5". Owell, hopped on the scooter and went to the woodshop on campus. Used my time between classes to finishing installing everything on the stand. After class I headed to walmart and bought paint and primer. The stand is currently primed, drying and waiting for the black. Still debating on what to cover the front with.

Other things i need to hash out
1.) How to do my lighting, i have a 48" t5ho that i will be using (maybe hang it off the ceiling)
2.) Gotta get my post body kit sealed right for my pressurized co2
3.) Substrate and decorations. I have 3 nice pieces of driftwood i may use. The gf wants black sand, but i may do play sand
4.) Fauna and Flora will come at a later date. Keep the videos coming (that was really cool) I want my tank to be one of a kind and a local show stopper.
5.) Gotta get glass cut for the sump set-up. Still havent decided what type of sump layout i want. And i need to get a pump (gonna grab one from harbor freight, got a buddy who swears by them)
6.) Gotta plumb the pvc/ sump

Gotta give credit for the stand design: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/Double_55_diy_pt1.php


----------



## manik (Jul 26, 2012)

biogenetic40379 said:


> Keep the videos coming (that was really cool) I want my tank to be one of a kind and a local show stopper.
> 
> 6.) Gotta plumb the pvc/ sump



Isn't that tank in the video amazing . Interesting layout, how it's bermed on the sides like that. Love the river stones too. Check their website out, it's all inspiring stuff.

IME, play sand has a high amount of silica in it. I used it for a tank a while back, and had a 3 month diatom bloom :icon_eek:. It was eternal and rediculous. White sand reflects more light (which could be a good thing or bad thing) Black sand hides algae and diatoms. Brings the color out more in fish and plants.

When you get the glass cut for the sump, keep in mind to try to seal the sump as much as possible. I used weather stripping, rubber grommets, and tape on the seams. From my current tank, I've had issues with the CO2 offgassing via the pvc overflow and the sump. Try to make it as airtight as possible )tubing, wires, etc. You'll save yourself headache and wasted gas.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

This tank is screaming for all kinds of Neon Blue Gobies.

Terrific footprint. Can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

Ok, the stand is now black and moved into position. Got all my lighting hung too, just gotta wait for the stand to dry all the way and move the tanks on. one of the lfs wants me to make the tank into a reef (tempting, but soooo expensive).


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Have you considered building a thin frame - just covering the front and sides - that slides away when you need access inside the stand?

Could be cost-effective and attractive. Some people even put them on tiny rollers to make them easy to move.


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

it is an option, the GF thinks a good sheet of cloth might work too. I want a solid panel though. Not worried about the sides since the plywood is already on there


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I've done a cloth drape once, it never really looked "right".

Maybe consider a simple panel that could be held in place with 4 - cabinet door magnets. I think you might find that a clean, modern look. It also would not take advanced cabinet building skills to do.You would need 4 cabinet magnets and a handle or knob. I've also seen a single 3/4" finger hole drilled in the upper center to remove the panel.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The sides would only be used for support and so the front stays in place.

Otherwise, you'll have to use magnets as DogFish mentions or some kind of hook/latch system.



biogenetic40379 said:


> it is an option, the GF thinks a good sheet of cloth might work too. I want a solid panel though. Not worried about the sides since the plywood is already on there


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I forgot, lumber on the Scooter .... EXTRA CREDIT for the commitment to the hobby!

:hihi:


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

Damn thats comitment carrying the wood on a scooter haha

Couldnt get away with that in brisbane haha

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

Update for the afternoon:
Got the tanks moved into position. Ran out of steam for now (got a math exam tomorrow night)

I am going to go with the magnetic panel option as far as covering the sump

Thinking Fluorite for the substrate? Need input here, wanting to keep the substrate size small (particle size) And want something that will be good for plants

The reef idea is still out there, just don't know anything about saltwater, but the guy at the lfs swears it isnt hard (just need a skimmer and a sump pump for salt as far as equipment goes) Anyone have advice here? How hard are reefs to set up and maintain? 

Would be cool to pull the black plastic trim off the top, but i want to keep it covered and i'm not sure if the tank is designed to handle being rimless.

And the closing note, thanks for the input so far everyone.


----------



## manik (Jul 26, 2012)

If you went reef. We'd have to kick you off TPT... and then kill you. :wink:


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

after trolling around TheGreenMachine, i must make a nature tank. Someone stop me from ordering all my substrate from them


----------



## manik (Jul 26, 2012)

biogenetic40379 said:


> after trolling around TheGreenMachine, i must make a nature tank. Someone stop me from ordering all my substrate from them


Go MTS or AS! I also considered Stratum for a minute before setting up my new tank. Where are you? I think Green Mach. is in the UK. I beleive they're resellers of AS as well, shipping to the US could be rediculous


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Safe T Sorb would be way more affordable than Flourite. Have you considered it? $4 for 40 pounds, usually. Or just under $10 for 40 pounds shipped directly to your doorstep from Drillspot/Grainger.

The tank is small enough that it wouldn't be unrealistic to use ADA Aquasoil, though. Depending upon budget.

Reefing isn't really difficult. At least not more difficult than the stuff we do on TPT. But coral is expensive as all get out, skimmers are expensive, the lighting you need will cost you easily $300-$400. The initial salt investment is expensive. You'd want an auto top-off system.

Have you thought about maybe scaping a chamber of your giant sump and leaving it open for viewing? Wouldn't have to cover the front of the stand if you went that route. If there were chambers you didn't want to be visible, it would be cheap and easy to cover the front of them with black vinyl or removable black acrylic/plastic sheets.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

biogenetic40379 said:


> after trolling around TheGreenMachine, i must make a nature tank. Someone stop me from ordering all my substrate from them


You are clever enough to get this far on your own, building your own substrate won't be a problem.


----------



## c_gwinner (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice set up. If you wanted you could use a piece of corrugated sheet metal or a piece of diamond plate framed would look cool for a front cover. Or a cool glow from your sump light could shine through a frosted type plexiglass front that you could slide one way or the other to access the bottom but still conceal it. These probably wouldn't be cheap or what your looking for since your stand is so big though.


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

So after talking to the LFS (the freshwater one), they told me they will be able to almost match internet pricing on eco complete and fluorite. Thinking 40lbs of fluorite and capping with a 20lb bag of eco complete. Thoughts? Would lowes or Home depot have safe t sorb? And what are the advantages of using it (too lazy to search atm)

Edit: Forgot to mention i found a possible mother/ father stone at the lfs... pics soon


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

biogenetic40379 said:


> Would be cool to pull the black plastic trim off the top, but i want to keep it covered and i'm not sure if the tank is designed to handle being rimless.


From what I've read, it's risky to derim anything over 20G.


----------



## manik (Jul 26, 2012)

I wouldn't de-rim that tank. Too much length on the front. It would definitely bow out, and hopefully not too much. If the glass was 1/2"... then I'd think about it, but I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be. 

I used eco-complete in my old tank. I didn't have C02... but, ime as we as I've heard from others (in my substrate searches) that eco-complete has a tendency to hold BBA spores. I also found it impossible to clean from hair algae too. I'd try to suck the hair algae out, and massive clumps of eco-complete would get sucked out too, cause it's all bound in it. 

Saf T Sorb is a cat litter. Not gonna find it at Home depot


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Safe T Sorb isn't actually a cat litter. It's similar. Holds up much longer, as does Turface.

Home Depot, depending upon location, does occasionally have similar products. 

Best bet for finding STS is to check out the retailers I mentioned above. If you have a location close to you, it'll cost about $5 for 40 pounds. If not, it's about $10ish for 40 pounds - including shipping.


----------



## manik (Jul 26, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> Safe T Sorb isn't actually a cat litter. It's similar.


Good to know. Isn't there some kind of cat litter people talk about here, for substrates? It could be my mind that imagining things, it's been known to do that occasionally


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

good to know about the eco complete. I would like to get a good substrate that will last along time. Since the tank is being set up, i might do dry ferts in the bed. I have osmocote. I have a menard's in town, sounds like they would probably have it, if not, i can order it from Grainger. I am looking at close to 60lb rough estimate in substrate to get the proper banks. Went to Hobby lobby, they only had thin clear plastic sheets, so i will try and make them work as substrate braces. Also picked up some cholla wood for my shrimp tank for like $3....Score. 

Back to safe T Sorb, i read some threads about it, seems like a mixed debate, some people are saying it is breaking down, others are saying it awesome. Didn't know if anyone wants to chime in here and clear things up

And finally, i need Staurogeyne Repens (Spell check?) I think this will make a better carpet than HC. Two other plants i need as well, but i cannot recall the names atm. Gonna go out to the local landscaping stores for rocks, since my $10 mother/father stone was the only cool one left at the lfs.

Thanks again for the input everyone

EDIT: oyea, duh, i have a tractor supply across town


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

somewhatshocked said:


> Safe T Sorb would be way more affordable than Flourite. Have you considered it? $4 for 40 pounds, usually. Or just under $10 for 40 pounds shipped directly to your doorstep from Drillspot/Grainger.
> 
> The tank is small enough that it wouldn't be unrealistic to use ADA Aquasoil, though. Depending upon budget.
> 
> ...


SomeWhat, got a link to 40lbs shipped for 10 bucks? Can't find on drillspot or grainger. Link up buddy, I need some cheap cap!


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

Update for substrate brace: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202090128/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=corrugated+plastic&storeId=10051&superSkuId=202939027#.UKXJb-TO3JI

this should work for what i want (looks just like what they used at green machine)


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

http://www.drillspot.com/products/1476408/Moltan_7941_Montmorillonite_Clay_Absorbant_40_lb


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Our Tractor Supply has Safe-T-Sorb! 

I too found that I couldn't keep the BBA off of my Flourite either! It was the Original type. I had it for 6+ years, but it now is in my Flower Beds and will get tilled into the soil this spring! At first it was OK, but I QUICKLY found out it wasn't what the advertising said it was AT ALL! The early advertising said it had it all! No ferts needed etc.! The ONLY REASON I kept it for soo long was after spending almost $200 on it, I couldn't stand to throw it out!!! I am CHEAP about some things! 

I have now gone to Miracle Grow Organic Potting Soil and Black Diamond "sand", and I am very satisfied so far!!! I will probably go with another type of sand next time, but as of right now i am LOVING the MGOPS as a base!!! PLANTS are loving it!!!

I can't wait to see what Ya do to the tank!

Keep up the good work!!!
Drew


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

Update: Substrate will be miracle grow organic choice potting mix. I bought 3 bags to be safe, and one 40lb bag of SAF T SORB to cap it with. Also got my plastic sheet brace. Still looking for rock, i need advice on where to get some nice rock for a iwagumi style layout.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

Loving that stand and main tank would love a 4x2 in that height 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

Update, got rocks today from local gardening store. I think the lady might think i am crazy....diggin through all the rocks and what not with a bottle of vinegar....

Pics of the planned layout for the rocks is below

ignore the rocks outside the pink lines


----------



## Allentan97 (Jul 1, 2012)

if i were you, i wouldnt have gotten the miracle grow as substrate, i have a tank with that, it works, but it builds anerobic gases...


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

box, i would love a 2ft wide tank too, the reefstore in town has a bunch like that...no room in my apartment though


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

should i make the banks/ hills out of a thicker layer of miracle gro or create an even 1" layer of it and use the Saf T Sorb to build the hills?


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

biogenetic40379 said:


> box, i would love a 2ft wide tank too, the reefstore in town has a bunch like that...no room in my apartment though


Yeah thats why i dont have my 120 anymore space to put it haha

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

And its up to you i used mud to make the hills in my 2 footer and cut up plastic to make substrate suports with hasnt shown any signs of flattening yet after 3 weeks

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

Update since this morning. Woke up and started getting everything ready to go into the tank for the hardscape layout. OMG Saf T Sorb is DIRTY. I used some small gravel for a base to boost the hills, although i do have plastic support pieces that will be cut to brace as well (didnt want a 5" tall area of miracle gro). I will be picking up sand for the center "river" on tuesday, or later today...dunno yet. Will be setting the sump up soon, gotta get the rest of the gravel out of it. Plumbed the overflow for the sump though, gotta get a filter basket stack thingy to drain it into and the intake will be done. Need a return pump too, gonna grab one from harbor freight for $35.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks good bud

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=18989

Looking at the 1100 for my return pump on the sump. Any suggestions?


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

*Update*

Update for 19NOV: 
Bought the last bag of sand at the lfs today, will get more tomorrow when their shipment comes in. Cut my substrate braces this afternoon and added them into the tough spots (hope they dont float when i fill the tank).

Tomorrow is a busy day. Getting my pump for the sump, and buying my media holder for the sump. Tank is really coming together and i can't wait to plant. Buying a new solenoid as well since i cant get the current one to seal properly. Redoing my leak test on the regulator (pressure hasnt changed in the last 24hrs, so its good)


----------



## discusplantedtanklover (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey, very nice set up.


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

Ty, its still a work in progress. You should start a journal for your discus tank


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

I can't wait to see this tank planted 

Sent from my MZ601 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

Update for 26NOV2012: tank is full, sump is plumbed and everything is running now. Picking up zebra Danios to cycle with today. Pic is from last night while I was filling it up


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

Latest pictures of the tank. Including one of my DIY sliding glass tops


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

What a epic looking set up cant wait to see plants in there

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Any particular reason you're not doing a fishless cycle?



biogenetic40379 said:


> Update for 26NOV2012: tank is full, sump is plumbed and everything is running now. Picking up zebra Danios to cycle with today. Pic is from last night while I was filling it up


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

shocked, i have always used danios... never looked into doing a fishless cycle. (the fish are in a Q-tank atm)


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Something to consider. Allows you to develop filtration for the bioload you'll have after the initial "cycle" and no fish are harmed in the process.


----------



## aspensandoaks (Mar 10, 2011)

looking good! that sump is beautiful


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

So I rinsed my sponge from my shrimp tank out in the filter area of my sump about a week ago and am proud to say i no longer have ammonia or nitirites. Unfortunately the LFS does not test for nitrate. Anyone wanna pitch in on if i should still wait to add fish?


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

got my regulator back today. Will have to get the co2 actually hooked up and tuned in when i get plants. Meantime, here's a pic


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about nitrates now if its been a few weeks


----------



## aspensandoaks (Mar 10, 2011)

updates? any luck tracking down plants?


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

Update: Right before the New Year
I have gotten 2 pots of Glosso for a foreground carpet and a pot of microsword to go directly behind it. I lowered the light and got my co2 running with my drop checker set up. Having a small diatom bloom on the glass and sand, but the plants have been in a week and show no negative signs. I am working on getting some Hydrocotyle Japan next week. Open to plant suggestions. Will post pics soon


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

as promised, some pics. Having a small diatom bloom, should clear up fine though


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

Windelov java ferns???


----------



## aspensandoaks (Mar 10, 2011)

hope you like the h. japan!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

How's your tank going?


----------

